# Quel type de RAM pour iMac PPC G3 ?



## kjunger (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai un ami qui m'a refourgué un iMac G3 (modèle octobre 1999, G3 @ 350 MHz, sous Mac OS X 10.3.9), et je trouve qu'il manque un peu de RAM bien que je n'ai pas du à me plaindre de son fonctionnement (plus que correct)... Seulement je me demande quelle est la capacité maximale de RAM que peut avaler cet iMac et surtout quel type ? Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer la lanterne, ce serait gentil de sa part, en le remerciant d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

D'après Mactracker :

Maximum RAM	1.0 GB (Actual) 512 MB (Apple)
Type of RAM Slots	2 - PC-100 3.3V 168-pin SDRAM


----------



## kjunger (2 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## KERRIA (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

j'ai ça:
http://gilles.aurejac.free.fr/ramguide.html 
tu y trouveras les tableaux de correspondance....
ou ça :
forums.macg.co/mac-mini/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-94727.html
et encore ça:
www.oempcworld.com/support/Apple_RAM_Guide.htm
en réserve 


A défaut si tu as un vendeur tel que MAC WAY tu décris ta machine, ils te conseilleront...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

...un lien qui ne fonctionne pas...remplacé par un qui fontionne...

http://forums.macg.co/mac-mini/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-94727.html


----------



## kjunger (15 Décembre 2011)

Encore merci


----------

